# A GREAT Bunny Hunt



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

I have posted in the past about the fun we have with two little beagles that I and a good friend own named Ticker and Sadie. Ticker turned 13 on August 28th of this year. She can't keep up with Sadie on every track but for the most part she does pretty good. Yesterday (12/10) Sadie's owner Dave, myself, and two mutual friends hunted a private farm on the Morrow/Crawford County line. In fact, Dave (fast approaching 70) has hunted this farm since he was a kid. After our 2.5 hour hunt yesterday he looked at me and said, " I have had many good hunts on this place but I have never seen rabbits like we did today. We estimated that we saw in the neighborhood of 20-25 rabbits. The dogs were "side hopping" rabbits consistently. We harvested 10. Everyone carrying a .410. Three of us with .410 pistols. All were shot in front of the dogs. If we had been jump shooting, it would have gotten real crazy. It was super to see the numbers. I told Dave earlier this fall that I was going to predict a bunch of bunnies because of great nesting weather throughout the spring and summer: DRY !!!! At least in our area the numbers look good so far. Find someone with some beagles and go have some fun.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sounds like you guys had a great day Galion. Fun day for the pups too! I'll bet on a day like you guys had, Ticker felt like a 3 yr. old instead of 13. Gotta love an older Beagle.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

I have had at least one beagle in my life since the early 80's. My first one was special and there has been others that have been great little dogs but Ticker has been a real joy to own. With retirement hopefully right around the corner, my wife and I have made a decision that Ticker and one of her litter mates will be the end of my beagle hunting dog era. That will be a tough bridge to cross but we have other plans that would make it unfair to a new dog/pup. Pirate: Its funny you made the 3yr. old comment. She had a sight chase right in front of us that made us all laugh. I think she may have regretted that burst of energy this morning!!!!


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

Have followed beagles for 47 years. Have trained & bought some dandies. Don't even carry a gun anymore. Let the young hunters do the shooting. Still enjoy a chase today as much as the first one I heard.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

WOW ! Nice job, but that really makes me miss my dog, I haven't worked up the courage to replace him yet. 
Hope the weather cooperates and you have many more successful hunts with ticker and Sadie this season.
Good luck and Good Hunting!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i havent seen a rabbit in the wild in a few years, i was thinking the yotes got them all. good to see they didnt.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Man, that's a dream hunt right there!


----------

